# Cpl



## Rockford (18 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Quelqu'un a-t-il deja envisagé d'utiliser le courant porteur en ligne à la place du Wifi? 
cpl-france.org 
ca parait plutôt simple; est ce que c'est envisageable ou est ce que je suis hors sujet?

Inutile de me demander des explications detaillées, pour moi, ca semble se resumer à brancher 2 "tue moustiques" dans des prises electriques


----------



## canibal (18 Février 2006)

les courants porteurs sont l'avenir des réseaux informatiques.
j'attends le jour ou edf deviendra fournisseur d'accès nternet... 

Si tu peux te le permettre c'est évident que c'est une solution très intéressante.

Ainsi tu te débarasse du maudit câble réseau en plus de la prise électrique.


Mais bon le matériel coute très cher si on veut tenter le tout CPL, et les débits comparés à l'ethernet n'ont rien a voir, mais a choisir entre du wifi et du CPL pour une tour située dans une pièce éloignée, il est évident que c'est une bonne solution...

Cette technologie à depuis pas mal de temsp dépassé le stade de l'expérimentation, il ne rete plus qu'a attendre que les prix baissent


----------



## Rockford (18 Février 2006)

canibal a dit:
			
		

> les courants porteurs sont l'avenir des réseaux informatiques.
> j'attends le jour ou edf deviendra fournisseur d'accès nternet...
> 
> Si tu peux te le permettre c'est évident que c'est une solution très intéressante.
> ...



Salut Canibal

En attendant edf, chez moi ca me parait bien séduisant pour eviter les cables et éviter d'equiper mon vieux mac d'une carte wifi hors de prix pour son age 

Par ailleurs, qu'entends-tu par cher? 2 adaptateurs reviennent entre 80 et 120 euros, si je n'ai pas raté de marche, j'ai compris qu'il ne fallait rien de plus

Qu'elle différence y a t il entre les adaptateurs 14 et 85 mbits (j'imagine bien que 85, c'est mieux, mais dans quel cas c'est indispensable?

merci pour ton éclairage


----------



## zurluberlu (18 Février 2006)

France Telecom / Wanadoo propose en ce moment 2 adaptateurs Devolo pour relier la live Box au décodeur Ma Ligne TV. Ils peuvent en fait être utilisés pour remplacer un câble Ethernet en toute occasion, derrière un même compteur EDF.:rateau:


----------



## canibal (19 Février 2006)

Disons qu'à débit égal, deux cartes wifi ça revient moins cher....
Mais ce n'est pas non plus hors de prix, enfin tout dépent des budgets de chacun.

Pour ce qui est des débits, il faut se dire que:
14Mbits/s correspond à un débit de 1.7Mo/s (théorique)
85Mbit/s correspond à un débit de 10Mo/s (théorique)

Pour ce qui est de quelque chose d'un peu plus réel tu es généralement 25% à 50% en dessous.

Ce qui fait que pour le 14Mbit/s, le transfert d'un film de 700Mo entre deux machine de ton réseau prendra soit 20 min, soit 5min dans le cas du 85Mbit/s

Bon si c'est juste pour du web, une connexion adsl très très très très en forme te propose du 900Ko/s maximum donc le 14Mbit/s est largement suffisant
Reste que meilleur est le débit, et plus il est confortable de travailler sur un réseau  

De plus une petit chose qui m'inquiête, c'est que les CPL n'ont pas vraiment de statut dans le monde des réseaux...
Après ton post je me suis lancé dans quelques recherches concernant la partie sécuté de ce type d'infrastructure par courant porteur, et je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup d'info...

Je ne sais pas si les trames et les accès sont limités à partir du compteur EDF, s'il y a des moyens de cryptage afin d"éviter que quelqu'un ne pénètre sur le réseau (à partir d'une prise extérieure) etc... 
(enfin cette recherche c'est plus une question de déformation professionnel et d'une curiosité débordante)


----------



## Rockford (19 Février 2006)

merci pour toutes ces infos, si je me lance sur cette piste, je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir au courant.


----------



## zurluberlu (19 Février 2006)

canibal a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si les trames et les accès sont limités à partir du compteur EDF, s'il y a des moyens de cryptage afin d"éviter que quelqu'un ne pénètre sur le réseau (à partir d'une prise extérieure) etc...
> (enfin cette recherche c'est plus une question de déformation professionnel et d'une curiosité débordante)


A priori, le compteur EDF fait "barrage". 
Il y a également, selon les constructeurs une possibilité de cryptage des données. (voir par exemple ici)



			
				Rockford a dit:
			
		

> merci pour toutes ces infos, si je me lance sur cette piste, je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir au courant.



Ce sera très "porteur" pour toi


----------



## canardo (17 Avril 2006)

Rockford a dit:
			
		

> merci pour toutes ces infos, si je me lance sur cette piste, je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir au courant.



Salut Rockford,

Ou en es-tu de tes recherches ?
As-tu mis en place cette solution ? Ca m'interesse. J'ai des gros murs en beton chez moi et l'appart est long ce qui fait que ma connexion sans fil se perd d'une piece a l'autre. Ce serait pour moi un appui de mon wifi dans les endroit qui ne recoivent pas et ou il y a une prise electrique.


----------



## Rockford (17 Avril 2006)

Salut Canardo

Je suis resté avec mes câbles, le prix a été determinant pour moi, plus quelques points dans l'ombre _qui semblent pouvoir toujours se résoudre à coût ++_ (je t'engage vivement à explorer ce forum
http://www.cpl-france.org/modules.php?name=Forums), il semble que que dans certains cas ca n'aille pas de soit, honnêtement j'essayerais si je n'avais pas d'autre moyen, ce qui semble être ton cas d'ailleurs


----------



## canardo (23 Avril 2006)

Merci Rockford, je vais m'y pencher.
Je te tiens au courant (ahah sans jeu de mots)


----------



## guytantakul (23 Avril 2006)

Ca fonctionne bien le CPL, si le débit n'est pas une priorité.
J'ai une prise sur un de mes switches principaux et l'autre au secrétariat sur un autre switch qui dessert une imprimante et deux machines (les murs sont très épais et le wifi n'est pas avantageux : décrochages, erreurs à répétition).
Ca permet d'accéder au réseau pour ces postes (sauvegardes et accès au net) et pour le réseau principal d'avoir accès à l'imprimante du secrétariat (impression de devis directement sur le bureau de la secrétaire)


----------



## Ele (30 Avril 2006)

Il y a un bon site : Tout savoir sur les _CPL_, Courant porteur en Ligne, et deux autres d'initiation : Introduction aux CPL, Le portail des CPL. 
Il faut savoir qu'une nouvelle norme est en cours permettrait d'atteindre les 200 Mbps.


----------



## Ele (30 Avril 2006)

Je voulais preciser que le _CPL_ fonctionne globalement sur une distance de 200 metres aujourd'hui, avec un debit theorique de 85 Mb/s a 200 Mb/s mais il se peut que la qualite du reseau electrique, la distance, et le nombre d'appareils electriques en marche, influencent la vitesse et la qualite de la connexion. De plus, on ne peut avoir de _CPL_ sur des ondulateurs ou des prises anti-foudre.

Par exemple, _Netgear_ en association avec _DS2_ (Design of Systems on Silicon), a lance sur le marche un modele procurant, environ 200 Mbit/s theorique, soit environ quatre fois plus rapide quun reseau Wi-Fi 802.11g. 

Deja, le F.A.I. _Neuf Telecom_ propose un pack CPL NetPlug Turbo 85 Mbps au prix de 79 euros. 

Selon un article du JdN d'avril 2006 : "_Les premières offres commerciales grand public et entreprises d'accès Internet via la prise électrique devraient voir le jour dans les départements franciliens dans le courant du premier trimestre 2007_."

Quelques liens supplementaires : 
- DomoLane
- Une petite video tres explicative des possibilites du CPL, en fash, du fabicant Devolo


----------



## Waterfront (11 Mai 2006)

Dans le monde déjà bien vaste du CPL, j'ai identifié l'adaptateur XE104 de Netgear comme étant une solution assez intéressante, selon moi plus que les autres.
Un adaptateur de ce type comporte 4 ports Ethernet, fait office de switch et fonctionne en 85 Mb/s.
J'aurais volontiers fait ça avec du 200 Mb/s, mais il aurait fallu attendre encore quelques mois et ça aurait coûté sans doute plus cher.

Pour illustrer voici comment j'ai installé les choses dans ma maison :

Dans le bureau, un Mac et une imprimante sont reliés en Ethernet à mon modem-routeur.
Mon modem-routeur est relié en Ethernet à un adaptateur CPL XE104, qui est lui simplement branché dans une prise électrique murale.
De l'autre côté de la maison, un iBook est relié en Ethernet à un second adaptateur XE104, qui est lui aussi simplement branché dans une prise électrique murale.

L'avantage par rapport aux autres produits est qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de rajouter un adaptateur pour relier un élément de plus au réseau : il suffit de mettre un câble Ethernet entre cet élément et l'adaptateur existant. Comme il y a 4 ports, on peut brancher 4 ordis ou imprimantes à la fois.
Avec les autres produits, c'est un adaptateur par ordi...

Pour terminer, je précise qu'il m'a fallu plus de temps pour déballer les 2 adaptateurs que pour brancher le tout et constater que ça fonctionnait !
Environ 3 minutes...

Pour les débits, je n'ai aucun outil de mesure, mais l'iBook accède nettement plus rapidement à Internet que précédemment en Wifi.

Pour l'échange de fichiers, ça ressemble à de l'Ethernet 10BT d'il y a... 10 ans ?
Pas mal, mais sans plus. Ceci dit je suis exigeant à ce niveau là !
Vraiment, le 200 Mb/s qui pointe son nez fait envie...

Waterfront
--


----------



## canardo (18 Mai 2006)

waterfront, merci pour cet update.
au niveau OS, qu'en est-il de l'installation ? est-ce que X t'a connecte tout seul comme un grand a ton reseau en reconnaissant tous les elements ?


----------



## Waterfront (18 Mai 2006)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> waterfront, merci pour cet update.
> au niveau OS, qu'en est-il de l'installation ? est-ce que X t'a connecte tout seul comme un grand a ton reseau en reconnaissant tous les elements ?



Mes machines sont en OS X 10.4.6.
Elles étaient et sont restées configurées en DHCP avec adresse manuelle.
Je n'ai eu aucun paramètre à modifier.
Mais évidemment, ça suppose que préalablement tu aies appliqué des réglages TCP/IP corrects pour ta configuration...

Est-ce que ça répond à ta question ? Ou tu veux plus de détails ?

Waterfront
--


----------



## canardo (19 Mai 2006)

Non c'est parfait je te remercie.
Je vais passer ma petite commande chez Cdiscount. Le XE104 est a 80e piece.

La seule chose qui continue de m'ennuyer c'est le fait de ne pas pouvoir proteger la prise derriere un onduleur ou au moins une prise pare-foudre. Ici les coupures sont presque une marque deposee de l'edf local... Meme si je suis derriere un gros generateur qui est cense reguler la tension et se declencher a chaque coupure du reseau, j'ai deja grille une borne express comme ca... Outre la micro-coupure de reseau au moment de la prise en charge du courant par le generateur...


----------



## Waterfront (19 Mai 2006)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est parfait je te remercie.
> Je vais passer ma petite commande chez Cdiscount. Le XE104 est a 80e piece.
> 
> La seule chose qui continue de m'ennuyer c'est le fait de ne pas pouvoir proteger la prise derriere un onduleur ou au moins une prise pare-foudre. Ici les coupures sont presque une marque deposee de l'edf local... Meme si je suis derriere un gros generateur qui est cense reguler la tension et se declencher a chaque coupure du reseau, j'ai deja grille une borne express comme ca... Outre la micro-coupure de reseau au moment de la prise en charge du courant par le generateur...



Je n'ai pas de pub à faire, mais c'est chez LDLC que je les ai trouvé les moins chers, et réellement disponibles.

Raconte ton expérience une fois que tu auras installé les choses  

Waterfront
--


----------



## Alolita (25 Mai 2006)

Waterfront a dit:
			
		

> Dans le monde déjà bien vaste du CPL, j'ai identifié l'adaptateur XE104 de Netgear comme étant une solution assez intéressante, selon moi plus que les autres.
> Un adaptateur de ce type comporte 4 ports Ethernet, fait office de switch et fonctionne en 85 Mb/s.
> J'aurais volontiers fait ça avec du 200 Mb/s, mais il aurait fallu attendre encore quelques mois et ça aurait coûté sans doute plus cher.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, votre installation m'intéresse car j'envisage de créer exactement la même chez moi. Cependant un détail me perturbe : vous dites que votre mac ET votre imprimante sont sont reliés à votre modem-routeur. Or moi, pour l'instant, mon imprimante est reliée à mon mac, et le mac au modem-routeur, une live-box de wanadoo qui dispose de 2 ports ethernet et d'un port usb. Seriez-vous en mesure de me détailler les branchements pour que je puisse partager l'imprimante entre les deux ordinateurs ? (j'aurais pensé qu'il fallait brancher l'imprimante directement sur un des 4 ports  ethernet de l'adaptateur CPL XE 104
(mon matériel : dans le bureau, un PowerBook G4 avec Mac OS X version 10.4.6 et une imprimante HP 3310 series multifonction ; dans la chambre, un portable ibook, et un portable PC Dell récent).
Merci à l'avance pour votre réponse.

(Question subsidiaire : l'arrivée du 200 Mb/s est prévue pour quand ?)


----------



## Waterfront (25 Mai 2006)

Alolita a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, votre installation m'intéresse car j'envisage de créer exactement la même chez moi. Cependant un détail me perturbe : vous dites que votre mac ET votre imprimante sont sont reliés à votre modem-routeur. Or moi, pour l'instant, mon imprimante est reliée à mon mac, et le mac au modem-routeur, une live-box de wanadoo qui dispose de 2 ports ethernet et d'un port usb. Seriez-vous en mesure de me détailler les branchements pour que je puisse partager l'imprimante entre les deux ordinateurs ? (j'aurais pensé qu'il fallait brancher l'imprimante directement sur un des 4 ports  ethernet de l'adaptateur CPL XE 104
> (mon matériel : dans le bureau, un PowerBook G4 avec Mac OS X version 10.4.6 et une imprimante HP 3310 series multifonction ; dans la chambre, un portable ibook, et un portable PC Dell récent).
> Merci à l'avance pour votre réponse.
> 
> (Question subsidiaire : l'arrivée du 200 Mb/s est prévue pour quand ?)



Bonjour,

Mac et imprimante sont branchés sur mon modem, mais ils fonctionnent également si je les branche sur l'adaptateur XE104. Donc vous avez "bien" pensé  

Pour le 200 Mb/s, les dates annoncées en communiqués de presse des différents constructeurs sont étalées entre juin et septembre. Certains sites marchands prétendent disposer de matériel dans cette norme, mais à chaque fois il manque le prix ou la date de disponibilité. C'est une question de jours ou de semaines, donc, pour les premiers appareils (d'après des recherches effectuées il y a environ 1 mois).
J'imagine que l'on trouvera réellement disponibles des adaptateurs simples comme le XE104 (ou les Devolo, ou les Bewan) entre juillet et plus sûrement septembre.

Il y a un appareil estampillé 200 Mb/s qui est en vente ici :
http://www.domolane.com/index.php?cPath=21_46&osCsid=cc47656b316c6fd38f303b4f42e23bce
A 159,00 &#8364;.
Attention ça n'est pas un truc aussi "simple" que les adaptateurs basiques dont nous parlons.


Waterfront
--


----------



## Alolita (1 Juin 2006)

Merci pour votre réponse, je vais donc rester simple et acheter ces deux XE104 sans attendre le 200 MB/s...


----------



## diskouez (9 Juin 2006)

Quelqu'un sait-il si l'offre des 2 cpl de marque léa à 79 euros chez neuf.fr est compatible mac os X, et y-a-t'il une personne l'ayant installée.


----------



## fpoil (9 Juin 2006)

si les cpl sont ethernet aucun pb, à priori tu n'as rien à installer


----------



## diskouez (22 Juin 2006)

J'ai reçu les cpl léa 85 mbps de chez neuf télécom pour 84 euros (port compris) et cela marche super bien. J'ai une freebox HD donc deux boitiés. Le fait de brancher le modem sur la prise cpl (dans ma salle) et le boitié HD sur l'autre prise (dans ma chambre) à vraiment améliorer ma réception de la TV par rapport au WIFI (je suis dans de l'ancien avec mur épais, et un rien pertube le WIFI). Donc solution très pratique que le cpl à un prix correct chez neuf télécom (même si vous n'avez pas la neufbox vous pouvez commander).


----------



## CERDAN (13 Octobre 2006)

Waterfront a dit:


> Dans le monde d&#233;j&#224; bien vaste du CPL, j'ai identifi&#233; l'adaptateur XE104 de Netgear comme &#233;tant une solution assez int&#233;ressante, selon moi plus que les autres.
> Un adaptateur de ce type comporte 4 ports Ethernet, fait office de switch et fonctionne en 85 Mb/s.
> J'aurais volontiers fait &#231;a avec du 200 Mb/s, mais il aurait fallu attendre encore quelques mois et &#231;a aurait co&#251;t&#233; sans doute plus cher.
> 
> ...


 
ce que waterfront a fait me donne envie d'en faire autant, je suis deja posseseur de deux cpl olitec 18mb.
J'ai 2pc connect&#233; par wifi a ma livebox et un pc seulement connect&#233; a mon imprimante, j'aimerais connect&#233; l'imprimante sur la libebox et tout faire marcher, mais je crois que ca c'est possile, mais le probl&#232;me est la :

j'ai un iMac a l'autre bout de la maison et le wifi ne marche pas et j'ai penser a mettre une borne cpl ethernet, je l'ai fait mais la rien qui se passe nada. je ne sais pas commebnt r&#233;soudre ce probl&#232;me.(c'est surtout comment os x prend la chose, je suis habituer au monde PC)

(j'ai deja questionn&#233; sur un autre,post mais celui la est d&#233;ja un peu rempli autant l'utiliser)


----------



## magicmerlin (1 Avril 2008)

Alors moi j'ai un petit souci avec le CPL.
j'ai acheté deux adaptateurs Free qui marchent très bien avec :
une freebox HD qui est également en wifi
un pc sous windows XP
un pc avec Ubuntu 7.10
par contre avec mon mac mini intel en 10.5.2 c'est pas l'extase ....   
coupures met quatre plombes à afficher les pages web , par contre dès que je remet le mini en wifi c'est top :mouais: 
étrange non??


----------



## CERDAN (1 Avril 2008)

Salut, et me revoilà, presque un an après !! ( vraiment presque d'ailleurs )

Explique un peu mieux ton problème, tu t'es connecté avec de l'ethernet ?


----------



## magicmerlin (1 Avril 2008)

Bonjour CERDAN ,
c'est tout simple quand je branche le pc avec linux
en ethernet via cpl pas de soucis.
idem pour le pc avec windows xp.
par contre le mini avec 10.5.2 coupures ralentissements etc .....
donc je me suis dit je vais m'acheter deux boîtiers cpl à 200 mbits ,
pour plus de débit .
mais je me demande si ça va correctement marcher . 
ma question c'est pourquoi ça ne marche pas aussi bien sur le mac?


----------



## CERDAN (2 Avril 2008)

Tes éléments cpl ont quoi comme débit ?
ta config ressemble à ça ?

freebox HD--cpl-->linux
-------------------->xp
-------------------->mac


----------



## fpoil (2 Avril 2008)

cela ne serait pas un problème lié au cryptage ? N'aurais tu pas activé via windows le cryptage du réseau cpl?

on ne sait jamais...


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tes éléments cpl ont quoi comme débit ?
> ta config ressemble à ça ?
> 
> freebox HD--cpl-->linux
> ...



Bonjour CERDAN,
c'est tout à fait ça  
je précise que ça marche très bien avec Ubuntu et XP .
je vais refaire un essai avec le mac car à ce moment il est relié en wifi 
à la freebox HD.
pour le débit , c'est du 85 ce sont des boîtier CPL achetés chez FREE


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Avril 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> cela ne serait pas un problème lié au cryptage ? N'aurais tu pas activé via windows le cryptage du réseau cpl?
> 
> on ne sait jamais...



Bonjour fpoil ,
lors là tu me poses une colle .... :mouais: 
je ne connais pas du tout XP c'est l'ordi de ma femme :love: 
ça pourrait perturber le signal ?
pourquoi ça marche nickel avec Ubuntu ?
comme je l'ai dit à CERDAN , je vais refaire un essai cet après-midi 
en CPL avec le MINI et je vous tiens au courant .
merci 

désolé pour le double post


----------



## jibe_ (2 Avril 2008)

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si cela peux t'aider mais sur le site de devolo(http://www.devolo.com/co_EN_cs/produkte/dlan/dn-8-mldlanhsstarterkit.html), tu as des outils qui te permettent de diagnostiquer l'etat de ton cpl(Bande passante, cryptage...).

Ces outils fonctionne a priori avec tout les CPL, en tout cas au moins avec ceux qui sont a la norme HomePLug.

Bon courage.

@+


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Avril 2008)

jibe_ a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cela peux t'aider mais sur le site de devolo(http://www.devolo.com/co_EN_cs/produkte/dlan/dn-8-mldlanhsstarterkit.html), tu as des outils qui te permettent de diagnostiquer l'etat de ton cpl(Bande passante, cryptage...).
> 
> ...



Merci jibe_ ,
je regarde ça dès que j'ai un peu de temps ,
merci pour ton aide précieuse


----------



## jibe_ (2 Avril 2008)

De rien si tu as besoins de plus de precisions, le CPL ca fait des annees que je pratique a grand echelle 

@+


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Avril 2008)

Merci  
bon sinon j'ai essayé le petit logiciel avec le lien que tu m'as donné .
il ne reconnaît pas le boîtier .
je ne suis pas trop étonné , ce n'est pas un devolo  
j'ai remis le mac en courant porteur sans passer par la rallonge(je sais que c'est mieux de brancher le boîtier directement )
ça a l'air d'être un poil mieux .
j'ai branché l'eyeTV et pour l'instant je regarde la télé sans coupures ....(flux freebox)
étrange ...


----------



## jibe_ (2 Avril 2008)

Etrange comme histoire, en tout cas je n'ai jamais eu de probleme avec les softs devolo sur d'autre matos.

Le principal c'est que tout soit rentre dans l'ordre .

@+


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Avril 2008)

ça ne me gène pas plus que ça ,
mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi j'ai des coupures avec le mac ...
tant pis.... 
crois tu qu'avec des CPL à 200 mbits 
ça fonctionnerai mieux ??:mouais:


----------



## jibe_ (2 Avril 2008)

Franchement je n'ai aucune idee, quand tu as fait tes test tu etait branche sur la meme prise ?

La qualitee de la connexion CPL depend enormement de l'installation electrique. Par exemple dans ma chambre j'ai plusieurs prises et le signal n'est pas du tout pareil.

C'est la l'avantage des outils devolo tel que informer, ils te donnent la qualitee du signal et la vitesse de ta connexion, tes boitiers sont a quelle norme (HomePLug ou autre) ?

@+


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Avril 2008)

jibe_ a dit:


> Franchement je n'ai aucune idee, quand tu as fait tes test tu etait branche sur la meme prise ?
> 
> La qualitee de la connexion CPL depend enormement de l'installation electrique. Par exemple dans ma chambre j'ai plusieurs prises et le signal n'est pas du tout pareil.
> 
> ...



ce sont des boîtiers LEA NET PLUG TURBO ETHERNET 85 Mbps
achetés sur le site de FREE pour la norme je ne sais pas ...


j'essaierai sur une autre prise


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Avril 2008)

voilà pour te donner une idée


----------



## jibe_ (2 Avril 2008)

Les boitiers free je connait a priori il sont a la norme homeplug. 
Par contre en fouillant un peu et en tombant sur differents test je me suis rendu compte que Lea propose aussi ses logiciels de diagnostic mais uniquement pour windows par contre .

Je n'ai aucune idee ce qu'ils valent mais a priori ils offrent a peu pres les meme fonctions que le soft devolo.

@+

edit: oublie de l'adresse: http://www.leacom.fr/content.php?id=5&lg=fr


----------



## CERDAN (2 Avril 2008)

Regardes aussi sur le site de ta livebox. ( http://192.168.1.1/ ou autre ) pour voir si c'est pas un problème de deconnexion-reconnexion ou de synchro. Ces coupures, elles surviennent quand ? ( chaque minutes, chaque heure ? ).

Comme dit dans un autre post. Il se peut y qu'il y aient beaucoup de fluctuations et que ce soit un problème de tension mais comme ca marche avec les PC...


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Avril 2008)

http://speedtest.macbidouille.com/speedtest6.php


jibe_ a dit:


> Les boitiers free je connait a priori il sont a la norme homeplug.
> Par contre en fouillant un peu et en tombant sur differents test je me suis rendu compte que Lea propose aussi ses logiciels de diagnostic mais uniquement pour windows par contre .
> 
> Je n'ai aucune idee ce qu'ils valent mais a priori ils offrent a peu pres les meme fonctions que le soft devolo.
> ...



je vais charger le logiciel sur le PC et tester merci jibe_
@CERDAN en fait il m'arrive d'enregistrer des programmes TV avec eyetv et quelques fois ça saute .
j'ai fait plusieurs fois le test de bande passante sur le site de macbidouille .
http://speedtest.macbidouille.com/speedtest6.php
avec le CPL le débit n'est pas génial .
en wifi c'est nettement mieux du simple au double ...:mouais:


----------



## rizoto (2 Avril 2008)

Le CPL c'est bien quand le signal wifi est insuffisant. Le choix de l'un ou de l'autre depend de ton habitation


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Avril 2008)

Ce qui est drôle dans l'histoire ,
c'est que les PC avec XP et Ubuntu 
fonctionne mieux en CPL qu'en WIFI
et le MAC fonctionne mieux en WIFI qu'en CPL ....:mouais:  
ils sont tous dans la même pièce à l'étage ,
la freebox est en bas , au rez de chaussée .


----------



## CERDAN (2 Avril 2008)

Oui, ça relève du délire .


----------



## magicmerlin (3 Avril 2008)

c'est juste curieux   
je referais des tests demain .
merci à tous pour votre soutien


----------



## vleroy (28 Juillet 2008)

bah tiens, je vais faire ma première installation CPL
parce que le wifi me gonfle un peu avec ses sauts inopinés liés à la structure
Et puis le serveur dans l'entrée, ça fait marronner madame
et tourner les ventilos
à dans quelques heures donc pour la suite


----------



## vleroy (28 Juillet 2008)

bon nickel
freebox de base (IP fixe) > CPL 
CPL2 > MBP RAS

bon on va mettre l'airport et rebalancer le serveur et le réseau
car les IP vues sur l'internet intégré me semblent space 

EDIT : ben non, plus c... tu meurs

Freebox > CPL1
CPL2 > AIRPORT EXTREME (Routeur ethernet et wifi)
AE > SERVEUR en IP fixe avec DMZ
le reste en wifi

Je reste sans voix sur la configuration des CPL, c'est à dire rien


----------



## magicmerlin (29 Juillet 2008)

Je vais essayer de trouver des boîtiers CPL à 200 m/bits ,
et faire des essais .
si ça pouvait marcher


----------



## vleroy (29 Juillet 2008)

magicmerlin a dit:


> Je vais essayer de trouver des boîtiers CPL à 200 m/bits ,
> et faire des essais .
> si ça pouvait marcher



si j'ai bien compris:
- pas d'inversion de phase sinon out
- pas de multiprise surtout sur le maître (réduit les débits voire les parasite)

Au bout d'une journée: RAS


----------



## magicmerlin (29 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> si j'ai bien compris:
> - pas d'inversion de phase sinon out
> - pas de multiprise surtout sur le maître (réduit les débits voire les parasite)
> 
> Au bout d'une journée: RAS



ok
reste plus qu'a essayer avec ces boîtiers


----------



## CERDAN (30 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> si j'ai bien compris:
> - pas d'inversion de phase sinon out
> - pas de multiprise surtout sur le maître (réduit les débits voire les parasite)
> 
> Au bout d'une journée: RAS



Pas de multiprise surtout !! 
Et attention aux installation foireuses que certains d'entres vous ( pour de pas en citer ( j'en fait partie ) ) qui mélangent les phases, et installent une multiprise sans le savoir dans sa pièce. :rose:


----------



## Vivid (30 Juillet 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pas de multiprise surtout !!
> Et attention aux installation foireuses que certains d'entres vous ( pour de pas en citer ( j'en fait partie ) ) qui mélangent les phases, et installent une multiprise sans le savoir dans sa pièce. :rose:



Salut Marcel ! 

en multiprise j'ai pas de probléme, mais pas deux cpl sur la même multiprise (j'ai pas tester) , mais deux cpl sur la même installation électrique d'une piece, ca passe.
Beaucoup de probléme avec olitec, dans le temps les boitiers 'lachés', Trust c'est ok, pour Mac ou PC.


----------



## Jean-Miche (31 Juillet 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> Salut Marcel !
> 
> en multiprise j'ai pas de probléme, mais pas deux cpl sur la même multiprise (j'ai pas tester) , mais deux cpl sur la même installation électrique d'une piece, ca passe.
> Beaucoup de probléme avec olitec, dans le temps les boitiers 'lachés', Trust c'est ok, pour Mac ou PC.



Mon installation récente en cpl et plus particulièrement avec 
Devolo Kit de demarrage dLan 200 AVeasy CPL me donne entière satisfaction. La maison dans laquelle je suis a des murs de pierre internes de 1 mètre et une installation électrique qui date. Et pourtant celà marche parfaitement. 

Voilà le lien sur le site de la FNAC de Devolo Kit de demarrage dLan 200 AVeasy CPL qui a un logiciel pour Mac: 

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...easy-CPL?Mn=-1&Mu=-13&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0


----------



## vleroy (31 Juillet 2008)

j'ai exactement ceux là que l'on m'avait recommandé.
Et comme toi, nickel 

dont le maître sur une multiprise (pas le choix)


----------



## CERDAN (31 Juillet 2008)

Et bien, c'est tant mieux pour vous .
Moi, les multiprises ont tout foirées .


----------



## Jean-Miche (31 Juillet 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Et bien, c'est tant mieux pour vous .
> Moi, les multiprises ont tout foirées .



Quel matériel as-tu ? 

Dans le document de Devolo Kit de demarrage dLan 200 AVeasy CPL, il est mentionné :
"Evitez d'utiliser des rallonges multiprises. Les signaux dLAN passent mal dans les multiprises. Choisissez plutôt une prise murale."


----------



## tory (21 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

quelqu'un à t-il une idée du débit réel en CPL 200Mbps ?
En effet, je suis actuellement en Airport (g + n) avec plusieurs bornes en WDS, mais j'ai de gros besoin de transfert de fichiers vers des Disques Durs connectés sur une AE (n), et j'en ai marre de ramer comme au bon vieux temps du 56k !
Pour moi, la solution pourrait être CPL pour le transfert de fichier et garder le Wifi pour le Net, mais je ne voudrais pas tomber de Charybde en Sylla !

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Octobre 2008)

tory a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> quelqu'un à t-il une idée du débit réel en CPL 200Mbps ?
> En effet, je suis actuellement en Airport (g + n) avec plusieurs bornes en WDS, mais j'ai de gros besoin de transfert de fichiers vers des Disques Durs connectés sur une AE (n), et j'en ai marre de ramer comme au bon vieux temps du 56k !
> ...



Je te donne 2 liens issus du site web de Devolo.
Le premier sur le produit que j'ai acheté : dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit

http://www.devolo.fr/fr_FR_cs/produkte/Produits dlan/dlan200avplussk-1297.html

le second sur le FAQ de Devolo :

http://www.devolo.fr/fr_FR_cs/service/dLANFAQ.html

et un lien sur le site de la FNAC :

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...-200-AVeasy-CPL?Mn=-1&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0


----------



## magicmerlin (22 Octobre 2008)

Hum ça a l'air sympa comme matos ,
je n'ai pas encore essayé en 200 , je n'ai que des cpl à 85 
qui marchent très bien avec linux et xp ,
mais qui ne marche pas très bien avec le mini ....
faudrait que je teste ....:mouais:
apparemment les cpl 85 et 200 ne s'entendent pas entre eux .......


----------



## tory (22 Octobre 2008)

Super, Merci !

ça me conforte dans l'idée de basculer vers du CPL.

Je pense que je vais faire le saut, le plus rapidement possible.

Encore merci pour les tuyaux.


----------



## magicmerlin (22 Octobre 2008)

tory a dit:


> Super, Merci !
> 
> ça me conforte dans l'idée de basculer vers du CPL.
> 
> ...



Tu peux y aller sans craintes ,
ça marche très bien 
sauf chez moi avec le mac :mouais:


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Octobre 2008)

magicmerlin a dit:


> Tu peux y aller sans craintes ,
> ça marche très bien
> sauf chez moi avec le mac :mouais:



Il y a un logiciel mac spécifique pour le Devolo Kit de demarrage dLan 200 AVeasy CPL dont voici à nouveau le lien sur le site de la FNAC  :

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...-200-AVeasy-CPL?Mn=-1&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0



magicmerlin a dit:


> Hum ça a l'air sympa comme matos ,
> je n'ai pas encore essayé en 200 , je n'ai que des cpl à 85
> qui marchent très bien avec linux et xp ,
> mais qui ne marche pas très bien avec le mini ....



Quel matériel as-tu en 85 ?
Il y a des mises à jour à faire. Un lien sur le site de Devolo :

http://www.devolo.fr/fr_FR_cs/produkte/Produits dlan/dn-8-mldlanhsethernetsk.html


----------



## magicmerlin (23 Octobre 2008)

Merci Jean-Miche pour les liens .
en fait j'utilise des cpl 85 de chez FREE ,
qui marchent très bien avec linux et xp .
par contre avec le mini c'est pas la joie ,
mais ça marche bien en WI-FI ... alors bon ....


----------



## magicmerlin (17 Février 2009)

Bon j'ai craqué pour le kit
DLAN 200 AVplus 
ça marche du feu de DIEU :afraid:
chaudement recommandé 
aucun problème avec LINUX , OSX et WIN-OVER-DAUBE


----------



## cjmania (18 Février 2009)

salut à tous
Juste pour info, j'utilise le kit de  _Neuf Telecom_ qui propose un pack CPL NetPlug Turbo 85 Mbps au prix de 79 euros, qui fait la liason entre la Box 4 et le decodeur NEUF TNT.
, sans aucuns problemes.
@+


----------



## Berthold (11 Mars 2009)

Je tombe par hasard sur ce fil.
Pour info, j'utilise des boîtiers OLITEC CPL 85 Mbps depuis plus de deux mois, en DHCP pour internet. Sans problème, ni partage de connexion ni réseau interne. Je rencontre de temps à autre un souci d'impression, mais ça vient plutôt du gestionnaire d'impression que du réseau lui-même.
Systèmes utilisés : Panther, Tiger, Leopard
et aussi, juste pour internet : Ubuntu 8.04 et 8.10, Fedora 10, Windows XP.

D'ailleurs, quelqu'un a-t-il expérimenté (est-ce possible ?) le partage d'une imprimante USB sur un boîtier CPL ? J'ai vu qu'il en existait, ça m'intéresserait : pour l'instant, le poste 'tête de réseau' doit être en marche pour imprimer depuis un autre poste, c'est un peu pénible&#8230;


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mars 2009)

Oui ca existe et ca marche très bien .


----------



## guillaumemac (20 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai un vieux mac sans wifi (G4 cube, oui je sais il est vieux mais je l'aime bien) qui marche très bien branché sur la freebox mais il est mal place et il faut que je le bouge. J'ai récupéré deux boitiers LEA (Netplug Turbo 85mbps), j'ai branché les deux a priori correctement, en faisant attention d'eviter les multiprises comme j'ai vu dans d'autres posts, mais il ne se passe rien, pas de connection... et j'avais compris a priori qu'il n'y avait rien a faire de spécial (je suis alle dans les prefs du mac pour modifier 2/3 trucs mais j'avoue ne pas être un dieu, dois je dupliquer ma config free actuelle  cad IPv4 via DHCP avec les deux serveurs DNS que j'utilise quand je suis directement branché sur la freebox ?)

Y a t il qque chose a faire sur l'interface de gestion de free par hasard ?

J'ai vu également sur le site de LEA qu'il y avait un soft pour éventuellement améliorer les choses mais qui visiblement n'est dispo que pour PC. J'ai aussi vérifié que je n'etais pas en triphasé et a priori ce n'est pas le cas.
Derrière les 2 boitiers il y a un mot de passe et une adresse MAC, j'ai cru comprendre que normalement on n'avait pas besoin de les utiliser sauf si plusieurs ordinateurs en réseau ce qui n'est pas le cas.

Est ce que qn aurait une idée ? J'aimerais bien utiliser ces deux boitiers et éviter d'en racheter... 
merci


----------

